# portsnap "command not found"



## mrjoli021 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am trying to update ports. and I am getting "command not found" from the command 
`portsnap fetch extract`

```
[root@freenas] /usr/sbin# uname -a
FreeBSD freenas.local 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r295946+21897e6695f(9.10.2-STABLE): Thu Apr 20 17:58:31 UTC 2017     root@gauntlet:/freenas-9.10-releng/_BE/objs/freenas-9.10-releng/_BE/os/sys/FreeNAS.amd64  amd64
[root@freenas] /usr/sbin# /usr/sbin/portsnap
/usr/sbin/portsnap: Command not found.
[root@freenas] /usr/sbin#
```


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2017)

PC-BSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

